# The ultimate sacrifice of a guardian



## elevan (Sep 14, 2011)

What a touching and heartbreaking story.  I had to share  

http://www.latimes.com/news/local/la-me-llama-20110912,0,5431159.story


----------



## manybirds (Sep 14, 2011)

thats sad. I've been worrying about my goats and sheep alot because of coyotes and wolves, but i don't have my family's consent to get a herd guardian. I have a fealing it's going to take the loss of my whole herd to get them to relize we need a protector.


----------



## terrilhb (Sep 14, 2011)

That is so sad. That breaks my heart.


----------



## Roll farms (Sep 15, 2011)




----------



## TTs Chicks (Sep 15, 2011)

so sad


----------



## currycomb (Sep 15, 2011)

what a devastating loss. don't know too many llamas with the ability to save his charges from a fire. awsome llama!!!


----------

